# Φωτογραφίες από τον Hurricane Sandy



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

(ΝΥΤ) Μου άρεσαν ιδιαιτέρως η 39 της 1ης μέρας, οι 12 και 27 της 2ης μέρας, και οι 22 και 27 της 3ης μέρας.
Στο 22 της 2ης διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχουν και στις ΗΠΑ υπέρβαροι πολιτικοί...


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

Η 1/14 με τους σάκους μπροστά στην είσοδο του Χρηματιστηρίου μού φάνηκε πολύ αστεία. Αν είχαν βάλει τίποτα σωρούς με trash bonds, ίσως να γινόταν καλύτερη δουλειά. Στους Γκόλντμαν-Σακς (1/15) το είχαν πάρει πιο σοβαρά το θέμα με τα σακς. Ίσως πάλι να είχαν περισσότερα ομόλογα για πέταμα…

Το τέλειο σημάδι (1/23). Πάντα είχα την εντύπωση ότι τα δέντρα βάζουν σημάδι τα αυτοκίνητα όταν πέφτουν, αλλά αυτό εδώ πήγαινε για bull’s eye.

1/25: Τέλεια συμμετρία!

1/37: Το όνομα των ιδιοκτητών του Ice Cream Factory δεν μπορεί να περάσει απαρατήρητο: Storm Bros!

1/39: Σαν αυτή έχω πολλές — από λίμνες.

2/10: Υπενθύμιση, να δούμε την ταινία _De rouille et d'os_.

2/12, 3/16: Άψογος συμβολισμός!

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το λίγο χιούμορ των σχολίων μου. Μένεις άφωνος μπροστά σε τόσο χαμό και τόσο πόνο, και αποζητάς τη φυγή — ή φωτογραφίες όπως την 1/17.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το τέλειο σημάδι (1/23). Πάντα είχα την εντύπωση ότι τα δέντρα βάζουν σημάδι τα αυτοκίνητα όταν πέφτουν, αλλά αυτό εδώ πήγαινε για bull’s eye.


To αυτοκίνητο γράφει «Heavenly Auto» στο πλαίσιο της πινακίδας του — και το δέντρο ήρθε όντως ουρανοκατέβατο...


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

Με την παρότρυνση φίλου που ανήκει (κι αυτός) στους υποστηρικτές του Ομπάμα ανεβάζω κι εδώ αυτή τη φωτογραφία (επειδή διαπίστωσα ότι μας γέννησε τα ίδια συναισθήματα).


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2012)

Στην 4/9 βλέπουμε τα ήθη των πολιτισμένων να χαλαρώνουν καθώς οι συνθήκες χειροτερεύουν (και δεν μιλάμε βέβαια για τα σοβαρά ζητήματα του 4/20, με το Looters we shoot, ή του 4/24). Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα παιδείας, λοιπόν. Παρ' όλα αυτά, ποιος δεν θαύμασε τους Ιάπωνες πέρσι με το τσουνάμι; Πάντως, όχι εγώ.
Πολύ ωραία η 4/25, η 4/30 (τι όμορφα χρώματα!) και η 5/3 (ο έναστρος ουρανός).


----------



## Costas (Nov 4, 2012)

Και τα προβλήματα των εργαζομένων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2012)

And there are an increasing number of part-time and hourly workers, the type that safety net programs like unemployment are not designed to serve. Since 2009, when the recovery began, 86 percent of the jobs added nationally have been hourly. Overall, about 60 percent of the nation’s jobs are hourly. 

Δεν ξέρουμε πόσες τέτοιες δουλειές μπορεί να μη μετρούν οι στατιστικές. Και πόσες τέτοιες δουλειές δεν μετριούνται καθόλου στην Ελλάδα. Πάντως, το νούμερο είναι συγκλονιστικό.


----------



## Costas (Nov 4, 2012)

Αδιάβαστος! Αύριο με τον κηδεμόνα σου!


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2012)

Κύριε, κύριε, σας έχω πει ότι έχω backlog πολλών ημερών — για εφημερίδες και φορουμικά. Στα βιβλία το backlog μετράει έτη (σκότους).


----------

